# Eastern France Attractions



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

We are looking for any towns/villages or sites of interest on the Eastern side of France that is worth a visit. 

Our trip will start early May to early July and hope to go south towards Nancy then down towards the Med then go west towards Spain then upwards heading to Brittany. 

Would love to hear of anybody else doing this route and any suggestions. :wink: 

Thanks in advance.

Keith


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll be interested in any replies you get as we're going that way next week. Well at least we're going as far as Nancy and Metz, not sure after that as we only have two weeks there.


Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Charlesville Mezierres. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charleville-Mézières

aire is outside municipal next to the swimming pool. Nice ten min trot into the town loads of shops and nice area to cycle.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Mulhouse, motor & rail (and other) museums
Belfort, Vaubon's citadel
Colmar
Voges mountains
Kaysersberg

I could quite easily spend 2 months traipsing around Alsace in m/h; only been there by boat so far which is a little limiting for sight-seeing

EDIT: I forgot the Route des Crêtes in the Vosges!


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry to start with this one!

http://www.struthof.fr/en/home/Struthof Concentration Camp.

30km West of Strasbourg.

The piazza/square at Nancy is quite a sight with it's golden painted gates and large scale etc.

There is a car park you can park in for Nancy, free for 2 hours, time it to get there at 10am as, between 12-2pm it's free for lunch, so you can park for 4 hours for nowt! It's 10/15 min walk round the canal through the park to centre.
Nancy parking

There is the Pompidou art museum at Metz 

Gerardmer is a ski resort, but has a large aire in the town, you can walk around the lake around 3.5 mile, think you can walk the mountains in summer.

I'd agree with subfiver on the others

Hope this helps.

w


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We did Eperney and the champagne tours, sight seeing. We drove through a few of the champagne tour towns like Oger which was beautifully decorated with flowers and a regional winner










Oger










Troyes was really nice to visit for the day with its buildings and clothing history.










We have visited the medievil Provins on a previous trip

Lac D'orient we spent nearly a week at relaxing on the beach and by the pool










Lac u der Chantecoq is a nature reserve lake which is again very beautiful










Charle-ville meziere was very good as well, the place is amazing.
We also visited Sedan and the castle, excellent but i'd not bother with Revin










We stayed at Haybes by the river and cycled the trans-ardenne cycleway which was very nice too.










Ben


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Le Cateau Cambresis is nothing special as a town, but it has the Matisse Museum which may be of interest.

Agreed that Sedan is well worth a visit, and the castle is a must.

Givet is a lovely place and has one of the best wild overnighters we have ever found. So nice that I'm almost reluctant to share it! :wink: Here 50.13618°N 4.82708°E









Our van at the overnight spot.









Givet at night, taken from the van.









The scene out of the van window in the morning.

Dave


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I forgot about Chaource, south of Troyes. We had a visit to the Cheese Museum for the cheese of the same name as the town.

Free aire too

Ben


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

The Vosge mountains are definitely a place worth visiting plus the Alsace wine route, Eguisheim, Masevaux (lovely campsite there which accepts ASCI card), drive up the Col de Ballon d'Alsace lovely Aire at the top - could spend days there just enjoying the views.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Stayed in Verdun for a couple of days last summer. Lovely town and very interesting musems etc.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We found Besancon an interesting town with a castle and museum. Then south to Dole which is near to the source of the Doub an interesting area for industrial archeology. The Jura mountains start in this area. En Route to Switzerland we sometimes stay over Near Pontalier at Saint Point Lac , a farm, fromargerie, hotel, campsite and Aire. You can literally hear the grass grow, and the cow bells.


Steve


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks guys/gails for your input, certainly this will give me a good idea what to head for. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

This was the lovely town of Montherme and free motorhome parking at the side of the River Meuse.Some campers were fishing the river sat right outside their vans.










Another view of motorhome parking at the side of the river looking towards the road bridge,this spot was very popular with the French which is usually a good recommendation.










MHF Review

This was a wild camping spot upstream of the bridge just behind the aire,we preferred this position as it was adjacent to the river and the aire was next to the main road.Co-ordinates.......49.881058,4.730373










Gray was another interesting town with lots of eateries and shops,this is the bridge over the river in the centre of town.










Some locals were feeding seeds to the ducks and swans,I had polaroids on and could see some huge carp that were intercepting the food that the birds missed,possibly exceeding 30lbs.

Gray town hall.............










We stopped at the municipal site 10 minutes walk from the town centre,MHF review


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Some lovely shots there Steve.

It will be 8 megapixel photo's this year I guess! :wink: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Rhone alps, annecy and lac bourget

On route south to med in south eastern france the verdon gorges are a must. Plenty of info on last years blog on our site www.hankthetank.co.uk


----------

